
Ignition Maker Edition - mdszy
https://inductiveautomation.com/ignition/maker-edition
======
perrylaj
Hi all, Perry here, from the Software Engineering team at Inductive
Automation.

We were actually talking about posting a Show HN about this (and still may,
since a proper introduction would probably help first-timers gain some context
about why we're excited about this).

The Industrial/Operational space is generally not something I see mainstream
consumer/enterprise developers talking or thinking much about. If there are
general questions about the industry, the software, or this new
release/announcement, ask away.

------
mdszy
(I'm not affiliated with Inductive Automation in any way, I just use their
software in my day job and now in my own projects)

